# Can you ID this fish?



## jonnie (Aug 31, 2005)

I need some help trying to figure out what type of fish this is. If anyone has any ideas, please post them. Thanks!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

kinda looks like a large goby


----------



## jonnie (Aug 31, 2005)

Would you happen to have an idea about the type of goby?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

maybe a bumblebee goby or a subspecies of it actually it looks like a subspecies of the slender cichlid


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A little more info would be helpful in giving a correct I.D. What type of tank is the fish in (freshwater, brackish, saltwater). Tank size?


----------



## jonnie (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know anything about the fish. The only info I was given is the picture.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, they don't own the fish, they saw the picture and want the fish. Hope that clears up any confusion. I would have to go with goby, I just have no idea what type of gobie, never seen anything like that fish.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

NEW SPECIES!!!!that all i can think of cause it isnt in any of my books


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are 2000 species of gobies around the world from Australia, to Asia to Europe. Hopefully a more knowledgeable goby person will stop by.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its dif looks like a goby but dif not a bumblebee i will try to find out for you when i get bk home!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not a goby at all. It's a Darter.
Etheostoma sp., possibly E. lynceum, the Brighteye Darter, but it's hard to tell when they're not in spawning colors.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's right it's a rainbow darter.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Good 'ole Salty knows everything!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HA! I wish!

( uh oh; I hope the evil genie didn't hear that )


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

granted, but you know so much your brain explodes, lol, jk

okay back to the point i looked it up in my natives book and without a doubt its a rainbow darter. They are small and are becoming a very popular fish for native fishkeepers.they prefer sand or fine gravel and are normaly found inwater less then three feet deap near vegetation.
Also the oldsalt do you know of any darters native to Pa. that live in moving streams? I keep seeing these quick 1"-2" darter like fish and can't get a ID


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are at least 21 darters in the Keystone State. Yours could be anything. Most darters, by the way, prefer fast moving streams.

The fish of this thread is not a Rainbow Darter. Rainbows have slanted stripes, but this fish has straight bands of equal size to the spaces between them. Like I said, it's probably a Brighteye Darter. Admittedly, there's not much difference between the two worth mentioning, but I mention it anyway in case it's important to someone someday.

Oh, hey, here's a fun trivia bit:

Q- Why do darters dart?
A- The have no swimbladders, so they can't swim like most other fish.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Solar-ton, I'm really, really not trying to be rude.. I'm trying to be a little helpful. If you don't recognize the fish, it doesn't necessarily mean it's a "new species." If there are good pictures of it like that out, chances are that the species has already been classified and just isn't widely known about.  -snug-


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

TheOldSalts the man


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not really. It's just that I happen to specialize in native fish these days. If I didn't I would _never_ have known that, since, like solar-ton discovered, it's not like you'll find such info in any normal fish books.


----------

